# Arranging tomorrow



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Spent out 
A carton of molecules fighting for the light of day
Murmurs of change, 
Each knock leading to the next
In a random motion
Subtle differentiation
Leading to the next

Your knock on effect
Passes shallowly at the coast
And deep in the neck of the ocean's current
The trust of the reckless tsunami
Carting off microorganisms to their next destination
Of hope
For another tomorrow
Unfurled unto a shore
Laying down their wares
Humble organisms of life
Sheltered by the current they take home in
Nothing given nothing gains
But the spread of energy
Transfered from one to the next
In an act of love,
Despairing of nothing
But their inability to drown

Taken by the current over one wave to the next
Hidden beneath the greatest tide of all
Washing the soul depth into oblivion
Obliviousness
Trading ab for ba
As angles of unrest

Subtle complexities
Wishing for nothing
Knowing what is next
Only by virtue that there is something there at all
More space in which to fall
In perpetual motion
Angulated dancing 
Pretty geometric patterns
Unrooted sublime
Crests
Followed by the inevitable bliss of the
Fall


----------

